# Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney holt Regisseur Gunn wohl nicht zurück



## Icetii (2. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney holt Regisseur Gunn wohl nicht zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney holt Regisseur Gunn wohl nicht zurück*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. August 2018)

Ich denke, ich werde ihn mir nicht ansehen. Disney ist mir einfach zu familienfreundlich...


----------



## Wamboland (2. August 2018)

Aber welches Drehbuch wird genutzt? Das von Gunn dürfen sie ja ohne Credits nicht verwenden und dann macht es ja auch keinen Sinn ... und ein neues dürfte ja auch nicht ähnlich zu seinem sein. 

Und ganz logisch betrachtet waren diese Tweets Disney ja bekannt und sie haben ihn eingestellt. Also ist der Schaden aus meiner Sicht eh schon vorhanden (wenn man es denn so sehen will).


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (2. August 2018)

schade, bedeutet imo ein großes risiko und auch viel potential geht verloren. er hat einen dermaßen guten job hingelegt,imo schwer das zu toppen. selber schuld.
allein psychologisch bleibt das bei dem zuschauer hängen und wird die wahrnehmung des films nachhaltig verändern. schlechte damage control finde ich, hätte man auch geschickter anstellen können ohne gleich notbremse zu ziehen.


----------



## Orzhov (2. August 2018)

Familie Disney verstößt ein Mitglied nach einem Fehlverhalten in der Vergangenheit und findet es akzeptabel dieses ehemalige Familienmitglied nun wie eine Persona non Grata zu behandeln. Geile Familienwerte die da vorgelebt werden.


----------



## CryPosthuman (3. August 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Aber welches Drehbuch wird genutzt? Das von Gunn dürfen sie ja ohne Credits nicht verwenden und dann macht es ja auch keinen Sinn ... und ein neues dürfte ja auch nicht ähnlich zu seinem sein.
> 
> Und ganz logisch betrachtet waren diese Tweets Disney ja bekannt und sie haben ihn eingestellt. Also ist der Schaden aus meiner Sicht eh schon vorhanden (wenn man es denn so sehen will).


Gut, die Urheberrechte liegen bei Gunn - soweit ich weiß, muss man Urheber aber nicht nennen, wenn man die vollen Rechte an dem Werk hat und die, schätze ich mal, liegen zu 100% bei Disney. Ich denke Gunn hat die Rechte schon vor dem eigentlichen schreiben an Disney verkauft.


----------



## Jerec (3. August 2018)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> schade, bedeutet imo ein großes risiko und auch viel potential geht verloren. er hat einen dermaßen guten job hingelegt,imo schwer das zu toppen. selber schuld.
> allein psychologisch bleibt das bei dem zuschauer hängen und wird die wahrnehmung des films nachhaltig verändern. schlechte damage control finde ich, hätte man auch geschickter anstellen können ohne gleich notbremse zu ziehen.



totally aggree ^^


----------



## huenni87 (3. August 2018)

Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht das sich da sehr viele Zuschauer wirklich von beeinflussen lassen. Sicherlich welche die sich informieren und mehr in der Materie drin sind. Aber ein Film wie GotG ist Massenware. Ein Großteil der Zuschauer dürfte von der ganzen Sache doch gar nichts mitbekommen haben. Ich weiß es auch nur von hier.

Ich denke daher, dass es den größten Teil der Zuschauer nicht interessiert ob jetzt Gunn oder wer auch immer da am Ruder sitzt, solange der Film die Erwartungen der Masse erfüllt. Sollte er das nicht, sieht es anders aus. Dann könnte es Disney auf die Füße fallen.


----------



## Pixelblut (3. August 2018)

Disney wäre erledigt, wenn sie den Typen zurückholen würden.  Da wäre wohl jeder Boykott Aufruf erfolgreich.  Das Risiko irgendjemand anderem die Regie zu überlassen ist da geringer. Im Übrigen: jemand der "Witze" über das Vergewaltigen von Kindern macht (Gunn) scheint ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten zu haben. Vielleicht ist das für die anderen Darsteller aber normal und daher ihr offener Brief...


----------



## Odin333 (6. August 2018)

Pixelblut schrieb:


> Disney wäre erledigt, wenn sie den Typen zurückholen würden.  Da wäre wohl jeder Boykott Aufruf erfolgreich.


Kaum. Die meisten Leute machen sich nichts aus dümmlichen Boykottaufrufen irgendwelcher Schreihälse.



> Im Übrigen: jemand der "Witze" über das Vergewaltigen von Kindern macht (Gunn) scheint ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten zu haben.



Sicherlich... Seth MacFarlane scheint auch derartige Schwierigkeiten zu haben…
Oder du schreibst Schwachsinn... wer weiss...


----------



## LOX-TT (6. August 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Kaum. Die meisten Leute machen sich nichts aus dümmlichen Boykottaufrufen irgendwelcher Schreihälse.



Nach der Solo-Nummer bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, leider.


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nach der Solo-Nummer bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, leider.



ich glaube eher dass es bei Solo die Pseudo SW Fatigue war und dass der im Heimkino nochmal aufdreht
weil Argumente gab´s ja auch keine warum der schlecht sein soll und Pseudo Fatigue deswegen, weil Leute glauben das jetzt jedes Jahr ein Film käme, aber eine Woche vor 2020 für Ep. 9 ist auch nicht jedes Jahr

Ansonsten nochmal der Hinweiß, schaut euch auch mal an was der Nazi der die Tweets von vor Ewigkeiten ausgebuddelt hat HEUTE so schreibt und ja, man kann sich Alt-right nennen, aber hat am Ende auch nur ein Synonym für Nazi und vielleicht überlegen ob man sich auf deren Seite stellen will


----------

